# My 2 newest tortoises (Radiated & Burmese Star)



## gummybearpoop (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't posted pics in a while, but here are a few pics of my newest Radiated Tortoise which I have had for a few months now and my first Burmese Star Tortoise. 
The Burmese Star is considered by many, to be functionally extinct in the wild. There are around 80 wild-caught Burmese Star founders that are legal in the US. Though rare, the Burmese Star is a very tough and outgoing tortoise. I have kept sri lankan star tortoises, but these seem to be a lot more outgoing right out of the egg shell. 
Hopefully, I should have a nice female burmese star (confirmed through endoscopy) coming my way very soon.  I will post pics of her when she arrives.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 15, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

TOOO CUTE

ON TORTOISE OVER LOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## Isa (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations, they are beautiful! I love their shells, so smooth!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2010)

Seriously. I don't think you could dream up tortoises that beautiful. They just don't seem real. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments/compliments! My other tortoises shells are growing very smoothly....humidity/moisture makes a difference....but I also believe that diet does as well. 

I am very happy with these two little babies.... earlier in the year I said I wasn't going to buy any more baby tortoises.....but who could pass these up! Even though the radiated tortoise isn't registered in the studbook....I knew I had to have her/him the minute I saw him/her!

Burmese Star tortoises are one of those tortoises that aren't very common in collections. In Asia, Radiated tortoises are pretty common and inexpensive (thanks to illegal smuggling), but the Burmese Stars are hard to come by even over there. Though I hear there are a few very successful breeders who are producing a good amount of captive bred babies.


----------



## RichardS (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome! Dude, your collection is going to be world class.


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 16, 2010)

FANCY BABIES! OMGOMGOMG I LOVE THEM!
They are like positive and negatives of eachother, very fancy.
Very cute, and very sexy turtle faces


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Richard and Katie!

I think I killed the links to the other photos....grrrr. I think I deleted the wrong photos out of my photobucket

I will post more pics when I get my new animal in


----------



## hali (Jul 16, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## laura13617 (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW they r adorable!!!! now i really want one or two hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2010)

beautiful!!!!!!!!! luv them!


----------

